# Corvette Brake Pads for an 06



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I am interested in upgrading my 06 M6 brake pads to the larger surface area of the C5 Corvette pads. Will the C5 pads work on an 06 with stock rotors?

Are the 05 and 06 GTO brakes the same ... the threads on this and other sites I check(LS1) didn't include the 06 since most of the sticky's and other thread inquires and answers are from 04 and 05 owners(with threads dated in 2005) who have installed the C5 pads.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

05 & 06 are the same so you should have no problems with C5 pads.


----------

